# Sigmoidoscopy



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

I'm scheduled to have a sigmoidoscopy next monday and was a little shocked when the nurse told me there is no anesthesia involved. If anyone has had this procedure can you please let me know what to expect. Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I did mine wide awake. It wasn't bad. It was a bit uncomfortable, but they do not go as far or pump you full of air all the way up the colon like they do for a colonoscopy.Most people seem to do OK.I was a bit sore for a couple of days afterward, but only a little bit more than the IBS usually was anyway.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Kathleen, thank you for the quick response. I have had 3 colonoscopies and an endoscopy, but the thought of being wide awake was really making me nervous. Hopefully I will do just fine.


----------

